# Thinking in stereo



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Hello gc members. I am thinking about buying another amp so I can enjoy the stereo feature some of my pedals have. I originally purchased a fender blues jr cuz I thought I would be happy just tinkering in the basement / bedroom but my wants are changing. So I'm looking for a nice clean sounding amp that would be a good partner for the little blues jr, but maybe with a few more options. I'd consider solid state or tube. Or are solid states a waste of money? Saw a used Fender Princeton ( do they sound as smug as the name suggests? ) on craigslist aking 160. This is right in my price range but I know very little about amps. Canadian makes would be great,Traynor / Garnet ? but I don't really want to spend more than a couple hundred bucks. Thanks for your time and comments.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

If you want cleans you can't do better than a Traynor or a Fender. I believe the amp expert here is Greco. He will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

you know the old saying - speed costs money, how fast you wanna go? if you want solid state, for cleans, and want the most bang for your buck? the roland cube 80xl. about $350 used for a real nice one. you get a nice cab, a few amp models, cosm effects and a looper, as well as a few other goodies. for the money you can't beat it. you can spend more, and get a laney or something boutiquey like that. it'll sound like sunshine beaming out of your cab. but it's gonna cost ya. if you want tube cleans, fender twinR would be my first guess but i don't really know offhand.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Roland does make some very good amps for clean.
the JC series included--if you can find a used one for sale you can sometimes get a great deal--especially if you want one of the smaller ones.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> you know the old saying - speed costs money, how fast you wanna go? if you want solid state, for cleans, and want the most bang for your buck? the roland cube 80xl. about $350 used for a real nice one. you get a nice cab, a few amp models, cosm effects and a looper, as well as a few other goodies. for the money you can't beat it. you can spend more, and get a laney or something boutiquey like that. * it'll sound like sunshine beaming out of your cab*. but it's gonna cost ya. if you want tube cleans, fender twinR would be my first guess but i don't really know offhand.


Living in a rainforest in B.C. you have no idea how good that sounds to me!! The twin reverb has a soft spot in my heart being the first amp I ever got to use...wasn't mine, but I see that a lot of folks have a soft spot for those amps judging by their cost on the used market. That Roland sounds pretty sweet also. As I said, I don't really care if its tube or solid state, although I have read that solid state amps respond differently to varying pick attack. Is this true? Sounds odd to me. Time for more research. 

Thanks for the info cheezyridr.


----------



## stringer (Jun 17, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with a Traynor ycv 40? There's one on my local craigslist within my price range.


----------



## Bobby1note (Jan 6, 2014)

If I were buying a new solid-state amp today, I'd definitely want to check out the Tech 21 TradeMark series amps.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWQQVCDWSgQ

here's the 30 watt model

[url]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JauwuNLu0PM


[/URL]


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

stringer said:


> Anyone have any experience with a Traynor ycv 40? There's one on my local craigslist within my price range.


40W should give you enough clean headroom to hang with your Blues Jr. (40W tube is usually louder than 40W solid state). If you can get it for $200ish (that was your budget IIRC) I say go for it.


----------

